# Recruiting Agency for Foreign Workers



## martygb (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Could you please give me names of some recruiting agencies for foreign workers? 
I have only found Goldman Associates on immigrationtocanada .org website, has anyone used them? Have they found you a job before coming to Canada? Or is it another scam agency? 

I will hopefully try & sort out the visa for our family without any agency, but don't want to be (don't have much time) browsing the internet for potential jobs, so if you could please recommend any recruitment agencies that would be appreciated. 

Thank you

Marty


----------

